# Front Caliper Guide Pins ( FS III Caliper )



## B.I.G. (Aug 27, 2003)

Does anyone know the EXACT size of the allen key i need remove the front caliper guide pins? Claiper is FS III type.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Front Caliper Guide Pins (B.I.G.)*

7mm - that is for mkIV. should be same for mkIII. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## cujofan (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Front Caliper Guide Pins (white_r!ce)*

Thanks! Was about to put my Mintex Reds in tonight, but didn't have the right Allen...








Got the rears in though, so far so good.


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Front Caliper Guide Pins (B.I.G.)*

7mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

